# Shimano SW Rolle



## Harrie

Moin

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rolle zum Jiggen im warmen und hier zum Wallerfischen.Bin am verzweifen welche es werden soll.

Twin Power SW-B 10000 PG (Wormschaft)
Biomaster SW-A 10000 HG            "


oder doch eine Saragosa 10000 (Exentergetriebe)

Die Übersetzung der Biomaster ist nicht entscheident.

Wie siehts mit der Haltbarkeit zwischen der Twin Power und der Biomaster aus?

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## Wollebre

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*



Harrie schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rolle zum Jiggen im warmen und hier zum Wallerfischen.Bin am verzweifen welche es werden soll.
> 
> Twin Power SW-B 10000 PG (Wormschaft)
> Biomaster SW-A 10000 HG "
> 
> 
> oder doch eine Saragosa 10000 (Exentergetriebe)
> 
> Die Übersetzung der Biomaster ist nicht entscheident.
> 
> Wie siehts mit der Haltbarkeit zwischen der Twin Power und der Biomaster aus?
> 
> Gruß
> Harrie




 Hallo Harrie,
 kenne alle genannten Rollen.
 1) SRG 10k ist ein Arbeitstier ohne Schnickschnack.
 Auf einer mir bekannten Fishing Lodge auf den Malediven sind die seit vier Jahre im Einsatz und immer noch voll funktionstüchtig. Die Neurollen komplett neu geschmiert. Nach drei Jahre kurbelten alle noch sauber und keine Kugellager mußte ersetzt werden. Erst im vierten Jahr wurden einige gewechselt. Die Wartung bestand aus Abspülen und in der Sonne trocknen lassen. Die Kurbelkultur ist nicht schlecht. Der Slide gleitet auf einer Führungsstange und kann sich unter Belastung beim Drill nicht verwinden.
 Die SRG werden in Malaysia gefertigt. Werksseitig gut gefettet. Aber hier und da nacharbeiten sollte gemacht werden. 

 2) BIO 10k ist im gehoben Feld anzusiedeln und wird bei regelmäßiger Wartung einige Jahre ihren Job machen. Da in Japan werksseitig mehr als mager gefettet wird, unbedingt vor dem Ersteinsatz kontrollieren und ggfls. nacharbeiten!
 Mit der BIO 10k sind schon GTs um 30kg sicher ausgedrillt worden. Die Kunststoffbuchse unter dem Worm Shaft kann gegen ein Kugellager ersetzt wersen.

 3) TP 10k ist nach meiner Meinung eine überarbeitete BIO10k. Zwei Kugellager im Schnurlauf anstatt eins wie bei der SRG+BIO. Dann ist viel mit Dichtungen gegen Eindringen von Seewasser gemacht. Die Kunststoffbuchse unter dem Worm Shaft kann gegen ein Kugellager ersetzt wersen. Die Bremse ist gleich mit der BIO. Da Made in Japan vor dem Ersteinsatz unbedingt auf Schmierung kontrollieren und ggfls. nacharbeiten!

 Die Entscheidung welche Rolle du nimmst kann ich nicht abnehmen. Dafür sind mehrere Faktoren abhängig.

 Anbei die Schematics der drei Rollen. Mal ausdrucken und step by step alle Teile vergleichen. So sind die Unterschiede gut zu erkennen.

 Gruß
 Wolfgang


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

@ Wollebre:
Ich verneige mich immer wieder sowohl vor Deinen Kenntnissen wie vor der  freundlich/nachvollziehbaren wie umfassendenArt Deiner Ratschläge.

DANKE!


----------



## Harrie

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Danke
Wolfgang #6


----------



## warrior

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Moin,
 kurze Frage dazu.
 Warum hat die Twin Power 25kg Bremskraft und die Biomaster 13kg, wenn es die gleiche Bremse ist?

 Nur mal so zur Info:
 Ich habe mir eine kleine Twin Power 4000 SW geholt, angegeben lt. Shimano mit Carbon Bremsscheiben, sind aber Filzscheiben verbaut. 
 Lt. Händler wurde das von Shimano geändert, ohne jemand zu Informieren oder die Beschreibung zu ändern.|kopfkrat


----------



## Wollebre

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*



warrior schrieb:


> Moin,
> kurze Frage dazu.
> Warum hat die Twin Power 25kg Bremskraft und die Biomaster 13kg, wenn es die gleiche Bremse ist?
> 
> sorry, da ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen.
> Die TP hat zwei zusätzliche Bremsscheiben unten in der Spule wodurch höhere Bremskräfte aufgebaut werden können.
> 
> Nur mal so zur Info:
> Ich habe mir eine kleine Twin Power 4000 SW geholt, angegeben lt. Shimano mit Carbon Bremsscheiben, sind aber Filzscheiben verbaut.
> Lt. Händler wurde das von Shimano geändert, ohne jemand zu Informieren oder die Beschreibung zu ändern.|kopfkrat


 
Bin kein Jurist, aber irgendwo im Kleingedruckten wird sicherlich stehen das Änderungen vorgenommen werden können ohne das darüber informiert werden muss.

Nachteile von Filzscheiben ist das die einen höheren Verschleiß haben. Dann müssen die immer gut gefettet oder geölt sein. Der Nachteil ist dass das Material weich ist. Beim Zudrehen des Bremsknopfes wird nach und nach das Fett oder Öl seitwärts heraus gedrückt. Irgendwann sind die trocken und werden zwischen den Metal Washern förmlich zerrieben. Schon ausreichend Rollen auf dem Tisch gehabt da konnte man nicht mehr erkennen das es sich um eine Bremsscheibe handelt. Waren nur noch Fussel....

Heute überschlagen sich die Hersteller mit der Angabe der Bremskräfte. Hast du eine Vorstellung davon was es bedeutet einen Fisch mit 13kg Bremse zu drillen? Hänge mal 13kg Gewicht an eine Rute und hebe die nur für eine Minute an. Dann weißt du was ich meine. Vorher brechen die meisten Ruten wenn die nicht im optimalen Winkel gehalten werden..... Selbst für 50kg Thune braucht man nicht mehr als 5-6kg Bremse. Im Süßwasser reichen 2-3kg bis auf starken Wels.
Darum nicht verrückt machen lassen mit Bremskräfte. 
Um ein Combo optimal zusammen stellen zu können, wäre es auch wichtig zu wissen was Ruten aushalten. Nur da halten sich die Hersteller bedeckt, bis auf Ausnahmen für teure Meeresruten.

Teile mir deine Adresse per PN mit. Dann schicke ich dir für deine TP4000SW einen Satz Carbonscheiben kostenlos. Für bessere Performance gleich mit Cal`s Bremsenfett geschmiert so das die direkt eingesetzt werden können.

 Gruß
 Wolfgang


----------



## Skott

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Wolfgang,

ich finde dein Wissen und deine Hilfsbereitschaft einfach großartig!!!#6


----------



## Wollebre

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Habe früher aus Unkenntniss viel Lehrgeld bezahlt. Denke das geht vielen im Forum so. Irgendwann angefangen mich intensiv mit Wartungen etc. zu beschäftigen. Erst nach der Rente und mit entsprechender Zeit begonnen darüber in den verschiedenen Foren zu schreiben, und meine Kenntnisse weiterzugeben.

Anbei Bilder wie nicht gepflegte Filzscheiben aussehen können...


----------



## Silverfish1

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Du bist wirklich ein wandelndes Lexikon, nicht nur hier sondern auch im BGB ! Kann man bei dir auch Kurse zur Wartung buchen? Trau mich nicht dran mein Rollen  (Stella, twinpower und biomaster) selbst auf zuschrauben.


----------



## warrior

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Hallo Wolfgang,
Ich habe selbst schon erfahren können was eine Bremseinstellung von 7-8kg sind. Wenn du dann noch verkehrt stehst, kannst du auch mal ganz schnell über Bord gehen.

Dein Angebot nehme ich gerne an.

PN ist raus.

Kurse zur Rollenwartung wäre auch für mich interessant. Falls du mal etwas in der Richtung planst, wäre ich gerne dabei.

Vielen Dank
Gruß Helmut


----------



## Harrie

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich ein wandelndes Lexikon, nicht nur hier sondern auch im BGB ! Kann man bei dir auch Kurse zur Wartung buchen? ��Trau mich nicht dran mein Rollen  (Stella, twinpower und biomaster) selbst auf zuschrauben.



Moin
Silverfish

Sind deine Rollen SW-Modelle?


----------



## Silverfish1

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Die Stella ist ne 14k sw und die biomaster ne 8k sw. Die twinpower ist ne schnöde 4K


----------



## Prince of Fishing

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Fische selber Saltigas und Saragossas wie Wolle schon beschrieben hat die Saragossa ist ihr Geld echt Wert gibt meiner Meinung keine besser in der Preis Range absolut zu empfehlen! Die Saragossa hat schon einige Bluefins hinter sich und gab nie Probleme ausser die üblichen Wartungs arbeiten


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Möchte dazu nurmal anmerken, dass die Saragosa einen komplett anderen Aufbau als die empfindlichen SuperStar-Divas Stella+TP hat. :g

Die Explo-Zeichnungen für den Interessierten stehen dank Wolle sogar oben schon.


----------



## Wollebre

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Möchte dazu nurmal anmerken, dass die Saragosa einen komplett anderen Aufbau als die empfindlichen SuperStar-Divas Stella+TP hat. :g
> 
> Die Explo-Zeichnungen für den Interessierten stehen dank Wolle sogar oben schon.




 Mit dem Unterschied das die Rollen nicht nur in der Vitrine einen tollen Eindruck machen, sondern erst in der Praxis ihr volles Potential ausspielen #6

 Egal SW-A, SW-B oder die immer noch beliebten FA.

 Nur ganz wichtig um lange Freude an den Rollen zu haben, vor dem *Ersteinsatz* unbedingt ordentlich fetten und ölen!!!
 Besonders wenn es im Getriebe aussieht wie auf dem Bild....:c


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Ich weiß, du magst die "wurmigen" ja sogar :q
aber ich halte diese bezüglich Kurbelpower extrem schwachbrüstige Konstruktion für Murks  kann ich jedenfalls in harten Fights und Kampf um jeden Meter gen Gefahrenhindernis nicht gebrauchen. 

Wahrscheinlich ist das in einigen Regionen des Ozeans genau der besondere Fun-Faktor, man muss den Fisch erstmal richtig ausrennen ## lassen ...

und glasklar: ohne richtig Fett geht das allen so wie dem Auto ohne Motoröl. 
Da haste auch genug nun mit zu tun mit dem "Ölwechsel" und fitten für den großen Einsatz :m


----------



## Harrie

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Möchte dazu nurmal anmerken, dass die Saragosa einen komplett anderen Aufbau als die empfindlichen SuperStar-Divas Stella+TP hat. :g
> 
> Die Explo-Zeichnungen für den Interessierten stehen dank Wolle sogar oben schon.



Hatte ich geschrieben!


----------



## Harrie

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Die Stella ist ne 14k sw und die biomaster ne 8k sw. Die twinpower ist ne schnöde 4K



Bist du mit der Biomaster zufrieden? 

Wollte wenn die 10.000 nehmen,weger der Schnurfassung,Gewicht ist fast gleich.


----------



## warrior

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Hallo.
Ich habe eine 10000er Stella im Einsatz, so richtig viel Schnur geht da nicht drauf. 190m 35er J braid. 
Auf meine 880er Quantum cabo gehen 280m 35er.
Die ist auch top, allerdings zum wallerspinfischen vielleicht etwas zu schwer. 
Ich bin mit der cabo schon seit drei jahre sehr zufrieden. 
Habe sie aktuell auf meiner Jigging Rute.


----------



## Silverfish1

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*



Harrie schrieb:


> Bist du mit der Biomaster zufrieden?
> 
> Wollte wenn die 10.000 nehmen,weger der Schnurfassung,Gewicht ist fast gleich.



Bin sehr zufrieden habe noch das 2013 Model der biomaster sw und die gibt es nur bis Größe 8000. würde aber gerne mal wissn ob die Spule der biomaster sw a auch auf die biomaster sw passt.


----------



## Stachelritter86

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich weiß, du magst die "wurmigen" ja sogar :q
> aber ich halte diese bezüglich Kurbelpower extrem schwachbrüstige Konstruktion für Murks  kann ich jedenfalls in harten Fights und Kampf um jeden Meter gen Gefahrenhindernis nicht gebrauchen.



Darf ich Dir mal eine Frage stellen, Det, die sich mir seit einiger Zeit aufdrängt: wieviele "harte Fights" im "Kampf um jeden Meter gen Gefahrenhindernis" hast Du denn schon mit den von Dir gern kritisierten Rollen erlebt? Wie oft hat dabei die "Kurbelpower" der Rolle versagt? 

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen einfach nicht vorstellen, dass irgendeine Rolle in der Lage ist, einen gegen die Bremse abziehenden Salzwasserfisch einfach einzuwinschen. Vielmehr als die "Kurbelpower" zählt doch beim Versuch, einen fliehenden Fisch zum stoppen zu bringen, die Bremskraft und die Tragkraft der Montage - gegen beides anzukurbeln ist doch am Ende blanker Unfug: entweder knallt die Schnur/Montage, oder Du kurbelst weiterhin gegen die laufende Bremse. Dementsprechend verstehe ich nicht, wieso Du Dich immer wieder über die (angeblich) mangelhafte Winching-Power dieser Rollen auslässt. 

Ich will Dir keinesfalls zunahe treten, Det, jedoch sei mir diese kritische Rückfrage erlaubt, denn ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die hier genannten Rollen (Stella und Co) bei Großfischanglern in tropischen Gefilden nur wegen ihrer Optik gekauft werden - sondern einfach, weil sie ziemlich gut geeignet sind, kampfstarke Fische (und damit meine ich nicht Talsperrenhechte aus dem Harz) mit der gebotenen Härte sicher ans Boot oder ans Ufer zu transportieren. 

Also jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: woher kommen deine Erfahrungswerte mit diesen Rollen, auf welche Fischarten hast Du sie bisher eingesetzt, und worin besteht nun genau das Problem, welches Du hier desöfteren skandalisierst? 

Beste Grüße,

Markus 

PS: Falls Du zudem immer noch der Meinung bist, dass man mit der Einhandfliegenrute keine großen Fische drillen kann, dann sei Dir eine reichhaltige Bandbreite an verschiedensten Youtube-Videos ans Herz gelegt, in der genau das immer und immer wieder gezeigt wird: angefangen von Weaslern der ü-1 Meter Klasse (Kanal Gratis) bis zum Marlin lässt sich interessanterweise alles mit der Fliegenrute auf die Schuppen legen - die winching power der 1:1 übersetzen Fliegenrollen lässt dabei übrigens massiv zu Wünschen übrig.


----------



## Wollebre

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

die Amerikaner haben einen ganz einfachen Spruch "_*Fight the Rod and not the Reel*_"

 D.h. der Drill wird durch Pumpen mit der Rute geführt. Beim Absenken der Rute wird die gewonnene Schnur aufgekurbelt. Nur so wird die Mechanik einer Rolle entlastet.

 Sehe oft genug Rollen die schon nach zwei Wochen in Norwegen kaum noch sabuer kurbeln.

 Die Härte war mal eine Stella 6000SW-B. Umgerüstet mit einem verlängerten Kurbelarm mit T-Bar Handle. Da bekam man eine Vorstellung mit welch schwere Gewichte gewinscht wurde.... Nach knapp zwei Wochen war "Schicht Ende". Das komplette Getriebe war geschrottet.... nichts drehte mehr. Allein die Neuteile kosteten 180 €.... 
 Solche "Spezialisten" bezeichnet mein Händler als "händlerfreundliche Kunden", wie Recht er damit hat.


----------



## Stachelritter86

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Ich sehe das genauso: dieses Winschen auf Teufel-komm-raus knackt früher oder später jede Rolle, egal wie sie konstruiert ist. 

De facto ist eine Rolle nichts anderes als ein Schnurbehälter, der zwei Dinge erfüllen sollte: einmal die Schnur sauber aufspulen und zum anderen die Schnur möglichst schonend/gleichmässig wieder freigeben - sei es im Wurf oder über die Bremse im Drill. 

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen keine Situation vorstellen, in der ich einen starken Fisch über Kurbeln drillen kann. Auch das Weghalten vom Hindernis erfolgt meiner Erfahrung nach primär über die Rute und die Bremskraft der Rolle, welche beide wiederum in ihrer Effektivtität abhängig sind von der Tragkraft der verwendeten Montage. Letztere ist der determinierende Faktor: ich kann eine Rolle mit 25kg Bremskraft und eine Rute mit 7kg Lifting Power einsetzen - das bringt aber alles nichts, wenn mein Knoten nur 4kg Zug aushält.  

Vielleicht erleuchtet uns aber Det noch mit seinen ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen und bringt Licht ins Dunkel, unter welchen Umständen/fischereilichen Situationen es Sinn macht auf die Kurbelkraft einer Rolle beim Drill eines starken Fisches zu setzen. Selbst einen Weasler würd ich primär über die Rute versuchen, in Bewegung zu versetzen ;-) 

Ich verbleibe mit freudiger Erwartung, 

Markus


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Darf ich Dir mal eine Frage stellen, Det, die sich mir seit einiger Zeit aufdrängt: wieviele "harte Fights" im "Kampf um jeden Meter gen Gefahrenhindernis" hast Du denn schon mit den von Dir gern kritisierten Rollen erlebt?


Mehr als eine Handvoll, praktisch ein Materialtest bis zum bersten.
Meine besten Fische kamen so raus. 
im Golf von Mexiko konnte ich bei einer Art Dropshoten mit langem Mehrfach-Paternoster mit Natürköderhaken (erfolgreich nur mit Stahlvorfach!) auch nur die Fische rauskurbeln, während die Rutenspitze schon unterm Boot war.



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen einfach nicht vorstellen, dass irgendeine Rolle in der Lage ist, einen gegen die Bremse abziehenden Salzwasserfisch einfach einzuwinschen.


Doch, denn die Ruten machen fast immer vorher schlapp.
Gute große und GUT geschmierte Excenterstationärrollen erlauben einem in Bereiche einer Multirolle  vorzudringen, Einkurbelkräfte von 10kg (oder mehr, je nach Rolle) sind durchaus zu erreichen und erlauben einem einen Fisch nochmal anders kräftig zuzusetzen. 

Ich denke viele Leute wissen was z.B. ein Korallenriff ist, ich habe sowas schon unter Wasser inspiziert auf Nasendichte in der Hand gehabt, und es ist klar, dass da kein Fisch reinschwimmen sollte. Das ist problematischer als große Bäume im Süßwasser.

Prinzipiell ist die Sache sehr einfach:
Ich kann in der Rolle sehr viel leichter resp. preisgünstiger Power und Einkurbelpower verstecken (fast ohne Gewichtsaufschlag) als in der händisch getragenen Spinrute, die gerne möglichst leicht sein soll, wo jedes mehr an Blankgewicht als Kopflast und Schwerfälligkeit den Komfort mindert.
Mit einer battlefähigen Rolle - *wenn ich das denn brauche und haben will* - kann ich bei Durchbiegung bis zur Hand am Griff immer noch etwas tun, oder auch wenn ich sie komplett zur Schnurrichtung ausrichte, wenn jegliches Pumpen aussichtlos ist oder die Rute vor dem Bruch stand. 

Ansonsten sagte ich schon: auslaufen lassen wo auslaufen sicher geht, ist ja eine Option und erlaubt auch grandioses Bremsenkreischen bei Bremskräften noch erheblich unterhalb des Maximums.
Have fun! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*



Wollebre schrieb:


> die Amerikaner haben einen ganz einfachen Spruch "_*Fight the Rod and not the Reel*_"
> 
> D.h. der Drill wird durch Pumpen mit der Rute geführt. Beim Absenken der Rute wird die gewonnene Schnur aufgekurbelt. Nur so wird die Mechanik einer Rolle entlastet.


Wolle schreibt es hier, was das Szenario und Faktor beim Herrausdrillen ist. 

Ich habe mir mal mehr aus Spaß die superleichten Luxusruten zur Stella SW von Shimano gegönnt, weil die sich einfach genial anfühlen. Die längeren 9ft Ausführungen der Lesath Powergame BX. Hiermit ist beim Angeln doch sehr spannend zu erleben, wieviel Rückgrat diese Ruten entwickeln, wieviel Druck sie über ihren zähen Biegewiderstand aufbauen können. 
Das passt dann wirklich gut zu einer Stella Twinpower Biomaster SW. #6
Dagegen ein Rütchen mit weniger Biegewiderstand ---> s.o. 22

Wenngleich ich da eben auch eine andere Rolle dran einsetzen kann.


----------



## Harrie

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Hi
Nordlichtangler

Fischst du Twinpower oder Biomaster SW?
Stella ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Nichts mehr an Rolle von Shimano, Twinpower u.a. wie Ultegra wurde seit 2015 ausrangiert. 

Das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass die grundsätzlich schlecht oder nicht angelbar sind, sondern dass eine eingebaute technische Begrenzung besteht und die mich gestört hat.

Ich durfte letztens versuchen eine aktuelle Twinpower SW zu zerstören, auf Anfrage und Ansage :m
Bei etwa mit 2kg angehobener Rute auf festgehängte Schnur blockiert die Rolle jedoch so stark, dass so ohne weitere Verstärker kein Kurbeln mehr möglich ist, komplett fest und steht. 
Wenigstens ist das soweit in Ordnung, man kurbelt das Verlegegetriebe nicht mehr kaputt, wie das bei leichteren (Süßwasser) Rollenmodellen noch möglich war.


----------



## Trickyfisher

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Hi, was sind das für Rollen, die die von dir beschriebenen "Vergewaltigungen" aushalten, was verwendest du da dafür?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Meine ersten waren die aufkommenden Überwurfspulen-Stationärrollen, als sich die Technik ab 1975 grundlegend änderte.
Shakespeare Ambidex (ab 1975, -S ab 78), dann dazu die Sigma (ab 1980) , alle mit Klinkenrücklaufsperre. 
Dann als ergänzende "Neubauten" die Ryobi Applause und entsprechende Spro Clone (bei mir ab 2005). In diesem Thread besonders interessant die Applause 6000/8000, BlueArc 7500/7550 und die entsprechende BlackArc. Wolle schrieb dazu schon was.
Keine von denen ging mir je kaputt, leben noch alle jugendlich frisch, selbst viele zugekaufte Oldtimer lassen sich wenigstens Getriebetechnisch mit etwas Putzen u. Aufwand wieder auffrischen.
Penn Slammer und Slammer LiveLiner (!) passen da auch hin (alte Form, die hab ich erst seit 3 Jahren).

Gibt aber noch einige mehr, am exaktesten testen das momentan die Welsangler für den dort fast immer notwendigen Nahkampf aus, und ein einziger Fischevent kann zum töten einer schwächlichen Stationärrolle reichen.

Ich bekomme sowas beim Bootschleppangeln besonders in Schweden auch hin, da rammen andauernd runde 300kg Boot+Inhalt mit 10km/h in den verhängten Köder rein und wegen dem oft starken Wind wird die Rolle öfter als Ankerwinde mißbraucht, um nicht jedes Mal abreißen zu müßen.
Hat einige schwache Rollengetriebe sofort geschrottet.


----------



## Wollebre

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

@Nordlichtangler,

 in welcher Shimano Rolle hast du eine "technische Begrenzung" gesehen?

 Schaue nun in diverse Rollen, die meisten sind Shimanos. Habe so etwas bisher noch nicht gesehen. 
 Was auffällig ist das in einige Rollen an Stellen wo besser ein Kugellager stecken sollte Buchsen aus Kunststoff verbaut sind. Die haben alle metrisches Maß und können gegen Kugellager ersetzt werden. Das vorher/nachher Kurbelverhalten, besonders unter Belastung, ist dann ein ganz anderes.
 Schau mal in die Schematics der TwinPower, Biomaster oder Ultegra. Dann wirst du sehen welche Buchsen (Bushings)gemeint sind.

 Dann noch die Filzbremsscheiben gegen Carbon tauschen was das Bremsverhalten weit verbessert. Auch brauchen Carbonscheiben höchstens einmal im Jahr gereinigt und neu gefettet werden. Filzscheiben sind weich und beim Zudrehen des Bremsknopfes wird das Fett heraus gequetscht. Wenn die Scheiben zwischen den Metal Washern trocken laufen, ruckeln die beim Schnurabzug und fangen an zu zerfleddern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Ich meine primär nur das Verklemmen der Wormshaftschnurverlegung beim Einkurbeln unter anliegender Einkurbellast, also die Begrenzung der Einkurbelkraft rein über die Rolle - ohne Einsatz der Rute.

Dazu hast du doch oben schon genau das geschrieben #6, was den Unterschied in der Idee des Drillens klärt:


Wollebre schrieb:


> die Amerikaner haben einen ganz einfachen Spruch "_*Fight the Rod and not the Reel*_"
> 
> D.h. der Drill wird durch Pumpen mit der Rute geführt. Beim Absenken der Rute wird die gewonnene Schnur aufgekurbelt. Nur so wird die Mechanik einer Rolle entlastet.
> 
> Sehe oft genug Rollen die schon nach zwei Wochen in Norwegen kaum noch sabuer kurbeln.



Wenn das passt und alles funktioniert - alles gut!
Wenn das NICHT passt und NICHT funktioniert - NICHT gut, andere Rolle!


----------



## Stachelritter86

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Nur zum besseren Verständnis und nochmal genau für mich und meine kleine Welt: das von Dir beschriebene Problem, beschrieben als "das Verklemmen der Wormshaftschnurverlegung beim Einkurbeln unter anliegender Einkurbellast" kommt also nur "ohne Einsatz der Rute" vor? 

Da ich seltenst eine Shimano Wormshaft als Handleine fische, bin ich doch dann auf der sicheren Seite, oder? Oder sollte ich doch den radikalen Schritt wagen, meine Wormshaft-Shimanos an die Unwissenden verhökern, und voll auf Ryobi/Spro Applause/Arc Rollen setzen um endlich davor gefeit zu sein, dass mir die Rolle beim Drill um die Ohren fliegt? 

Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dieser Rollenfamilie beschränkt sich auf 3 (!) in Reihe durchgefischte RedArcs innerhalb eines Jahres. Für eine dieser Rollen habe ich beim Händler was bezahlt, die anderen beiden bekam ich jeweils auf Kulanz getauscht, weil die Arc nach ungefähr einem Vierteljahr anfing wie eine Kaffeemühle zu laufen. Damals habe ich mir sogar die Mühe gemacht, die Rollen selbst zu fetten, was trotzdem wenig an Laufverhalten/Standzeit gebracht hat. Ende vom Lied war, dass mir mein Händler nach der dritten Arc einen hervorragenden Preis für ne  Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion 3000 gemacht hat - die läuft nach vielen Jahren inkl. Großgummiwerfen und Co immer noch einwandfrei - mit einer einzigen Wartung! Genauso übrigens wie meine höherwertigen Shimanos. 

#d


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Ich erinnere mal dran, dass ich deine Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion 3000 erstmal nach der "professionellen" Wartung mit der Folge Schmiermittelauslöschung wiederbeleben mußte. 
Das ist genau eine ggü. den höherwertigen WS Shimanos noch höherwertige Excenterrolle, nach welchem Muster Daiwa aktuell noch immer ihre Top-Rollen baut.

Ich ging in den Beschreibungen von keiner Handleine oder unmontierten Rollen aus.

Wollebre hat es oben beschrieben, wie EINE verbreitete Art zu drillen funktioniert.
Beim Kampf über die Rute muss die Rute das Anheben auch bringen können, fatal ist es erst im besten Drill auf schwache Handteile oder dergleichen zu stoßen, die Hebekraft einer Rute muss am besten exponentiell steigen können, damit man immer noch etwas zu liften hat. 
Genau dazu passt auch eine Wormshaftrolle wie die Shimano SW hier oder die kleineren 4000.

Die ZWEITE mögliche Art auch mit einer Stationärrolle zu drillen, ist ohne Rutenbewegung, ohne Pumpen der Rute, rein durch Einkurbeln mit der Rolle, also nur Kurbeldrehen, nur faulenzen. 
Dazu braucht man aber eine Rolle ohne Wormshaft - der eben verklemmt unter der Last, eine Rolle mit gut gebautem und gut geschmiertem Excenterlaufwerk u. Hauptgetriebe, sowie eine zur Kraftausübung passende Rollengröße (6000,8000 ...). 
Der Vorteil besteht zum Ersten, dass auch schwächliche Ruten damit funktionieren (weichere komfortablere i.d.R.), und dass man auch ruhiger ohne Aufreizen den Fisch heranholen kann. 

Oder (mir) noch wichtiger, auf einer gesteigerten Ebene mit ungeplant viel größeren Überraschungsfischen kämpfen kann, wenn die Rolle als sehr viel stärker gebauter Part den Kampf auch ohne Ruteheben alleine kann/könnte!

So etwas an Minirollenbeispiel wäre die ABU Cardinal 701LX oder Applause 3000, kleine Excenterrollen mit 200-300g, die schon gegen Riesengegner gesiegt haben und keine Blessuren davontrugen.


Das warten jetzt viele Worte. Ich hoffe so wird es jetzt ersichtlich, was ich meine. Sonst hilft nur ein irgendwann mal gemachtes Video. #c


----------



## Harrie

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Moin

Erstmal danke für die Tipps.

Wieviel Schnur bekomme ich auf die 10000 Spule? 
Soll eine 30 Ibs Power Pro werden mit ca 50 m 0,50 mm Mono Unterfütterung.


----------



## Harrie

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Habe noch eine Spule mit 600m,kommt dann auf eine Multi.


----------



## Harrie

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Natürlich nicht zum Wallerfischen.
Rolle habe ich noch nicht.Hat noch bis April zeit und soll erstmal am Gelben Riff gefischt werden.


----------



## Harrie

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Moin

Rolle ist eine Biomaster 10000 SW geworden.Hatte alle drei in der Hand,der Preisunterschied zur Twin power war mir dann doch zu Hoch und bei der Saragossa gefiehl mir der manuelle Bügelumschlag nicht.
Gepaart ist die Rolle mit einer Berkley Tac Cat Hunter 2,40m 150-300gr Wg.
Kombo macht einen tollen Eindruck,ist ausbalanciert und wird im April erstmal am Gelben Riff gefischt.

Danke nochmal an Alle.

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## Harrie

*AW: Shimano SW Rolle*

Moin
Wollebre

Auf dem Rollenfuß der Biomaster steht Malaysia.
Achse,Spule und Kurbelgewinde von außen sind gefettet.


----------

